# Yarn in Czech Republic



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

Heading across to Prague on Sunday and have sourced some local wool shops to visit.
I have my translator downloaded and ready to go!!!
Has anyone purchased yarn here before? What are the weights like compared to our system e.g Double knit, Worsted, etc. How did you find quality, price, etc and yardage for knitting.
I'm sure someone has been to Prague.
Thank you.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I bought a lot of crochet cotton at Tesco. Cannot sleep when I fly so made dozens of doilies going back and forth for three years when DH worked there. I never did find a yarn shop, took me ages to find fabric. All the shops are in court yards or not well advertised even in Czech I found. That was 13 years ago so hope things are better for you.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

If you click on 'user list' at the top of the page, it'll take you to the list of KPers. If you search on "Czech", you'll get the names of a few people who live in the Czech Republic. You could PM them, asking about purchasing yarn, and perhaps get some information. I've done it in the past, and unfortunately, gotten no response. Perhaps the English language is the problem in some countries.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

When I was in Prague 3 years ago the yarn I saw was primarily acrylic and not of very good quality. Perhaps things have improved.


----------



## nchilds (Jan 26, 2013)

I was in Prague (wonderful, beautiful city!) last year and purchased yarn in a department store in the old part of the city, close by our lovely hotel. 
I do not know if it was typical of yarn stores there, but the only one I saw. I placed the yarn (13 skeins of "wool") in a protective bag and after arriving home, when unpacking, it smelled of petroleum, so strong, I could not tolerate it. It also broke easily, so I would not have been comfortable putting the time and effort into knitting it, even had it not smelled badly.

This may have just been a fluke, but I would wish to talk to a person knowledgeable about fiber from that area, before I would buy yarn there again. I was quite disappointed., although i fault myself for not being more discerning at the time I purchased it.....was in a hurry. 

Would love to visit Prague again, though....its a truly special place.


----------

